# Can someone 'splain the science?



## mini_max (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm a new russian tort owner (and this site has already proven invaluable!) and I'm just curious about something. My reading thus far seems to indicate that these guys come from a rather harsh climate - arid, kind of sparse, desert-like etc. So why in captivity are we so concerned about the humidity, and soaking and having moisture retaining substrate which doesn't seem like what they walk about on in the wild (not that anything else about captivity mimics the wild, but...)

Is it because in the wild they spend a lot of time burrowing in the ground where it is moist. I'm totally fascinated by my tort and all things related. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Nov 13, 2014)

My understanding is that is more for baby tortoises because they hatch during the rainy season. Humidity for adults will vary depending on the species.


----------



## puffy137 (Nov 13, 2014)

I\ve never soaked my desert greek tortoises ( sacrilege I know) .They lived for years in a raised flowerbed, so got some moisture from watering the plants. They never drank water either, only got water from their food They are in a larger enclosure now & get a shower most mornings. They still ignore all water containers.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2014)

mini_max said:


> (not that anything else about captivity mimics the wild, but...)



You've already answered your own question with the above parenthesized statement.


Two main points: In captivity we need to give our reptiles a way to warm up. A simulated sun, so to speak. These hot bulbs that we need to use can desiccate their carapace scutes and can lead to growth abnormalities and deformities. These bulbs also dry out the air in our already dry aired homes and lead to very un-naturally low humidity. Lower than any species would experience in the wild. We use damp substrates, humid hides and shell spraying to compensate for these un-natural, overly dry captive conditions.

Point two: Conditions in the wild are harsh. Very harsh at times. These animals are adapted to survive these harsh wild conditions, but its not "good" for them. Just because they can live through the ordeal doesn't mean we should intentionally inflict it upon them. There are days in the wild when conditions are ideal. There are other days in the wild where conditions are just barely survivable. And sometimes conditions are _not_ survivable. Between 300 and 3000 babies die for every adult that survives to maturity. _That_ is not what I wish to simulate in my enclosures for my tortoises. Personally, I wish to do my best to re-create the most ideal conditions in my enclosures and do my best to ensure that my tortoise not only survive, but thrive in my captive environments. I wish to simulate the best parts of wild living and omit the barely survivable parts where possible. I think there will always be debate and differing opinions about what exactly is "ideal" for each species. Housing techniques for the Miami area, might not be best for Phoenix, for example.


----------



## puffy137 (Nov 13, 2014)

I've never seen a baby with a yolksac. Mine must keep well underground till they can make it to the surface , I did notice a tiny hole in the tummy of one of my babies , so I presume that was where the yolksac must have been.


----------



## mini_max (Nov 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> You've already answered your own question with the above parenthesized statement.
> 
> 
> Two main points: In captivity we need to give our reptiles a way to warm up. A simulated sun, so to speak. These hot bulbs that we need to use can desiccate their carapace scutes and can lead to growth abnormalities and deformities. These bulbs also dry out the air in our already dry aired homes and lead to very un-naturally low humidity. Lower than any species would experience in the wild. We use damp substrates, humid hides and shell spraying to compensate for these un-natural, overly dry captive conditions.
> ...




Thank you for all the information! Tortoises are the best!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, they create their own microclimates. In captivity we prevent them from doing what they would otherwise do, so we must compensate.


----------

